# to much to soon



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

hi all not sure if i should be posting this here as im not having probs gaining weight but here goes anyway.

im 35 yrs 5ft 7 and im know 13st 2

ive been training for 4 weeks now, training 5 days a week with three of them having cardio included.

im on a high carb protien diet taking on about 4000kcals and 260-300g protien aday.

In the last week ive gained 10 lb in weight and an inch+ all round except my waist which is still a fat 34 in your opinions im i gain to much to soon, if so please give advise thanks.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

There's no such thing as too much too soon mate.

If you have had a dramatic change in your diet then your probly holding water from a high amount of carbs.

You've gained an inch on your arms, calf and quads etc in a week?


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

well ive gained an inch on my chest arms and quads as these are the only areas ive really measured over the last 4 weeks besides my waist.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

are you on gear or something ? if you have gained 10 LB in one week natural that's way too much you prob suffer from water retention ..


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

If i were you i would keep going as you are for a few weeks and see if the gains slow down....

If you think your gainaing too much fat too fast then reduce carbs, and make sure the ones you do eat are good ones.


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

no not on gear ive only been training for 4 weeks might be somthing id do in the future 1yr or so.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

the gain will slow down mate.. maybe is just the new diet .. how much carb you having ?


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

one thing i forgot to mention is that ive started to show small signs of vascurlarity in my arms which is somthing i havnt seen since i was in my early 20,s.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Most of it will probably be food weight mate, I don't think its possible even on gear to add 10lb's.


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

not quiet sure on carbs exactly as i only worked out kcals and protien but im having 100g of rice twice a day and 100g of pasta along with veg and meat every day.

plus a mass gainer supplement drink which has 126g of carbs.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

sizar said:


> are you on gear or something ? if you have gained 10 LB in one week natural that's way too much you prob suffer from water retention ..


you cant gain 10lb of muscle with AAS either :lol:


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

thanks all for ur advise ill keep monitoring for a few weeks to see how things go and will drop some carbs if i start to show signs of fat increase.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I suspect there'll be a fair bit of fat/water in the mix mate, just keep an eye on the mirror

and as has been said manipulate the carbs.

Whats your salt intake like?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

just keep what your doing mate. atleast your eating right to be gaining. in my 1st year of serious training i gained over 40lbs lol.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> just keep what your doing mate. atleast your eating right to be gaining. in my 1st year of serious training i gained over 40lbs lol.


fookin hell 40 LB :thumb:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Dan said:


> you cant gain 10lb of muscle with AAS either :lol:


i was thinking more of water than muscle mass ..lol


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

40lbs oh my god u must be huge.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

GHS said:


> There's no such thing as too much too soon mate.
> 
> If you have had a dramatic change in your diet then your probly holding water from a high amount of carbs.
> 
> You've gained an inch on your arms, calf and quads etc in a week?


It's entirely possible to gain too much too soon. I could spend next week eating 20,000 cals of sugar and lard a day and gain 40lbs but I'll look like sh1t! I don't get your point here GHS...


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

roberts1974 said:


> hi all not sure if i should be posting this here as im not having probs gaining weight but here goes anyway.
> 
> im 35 yrs 5ft 7 and im know 13st 2
> 
> ...


 hi guys just to let u know this was just a freak spurt as ive only gained two pounds this week so ill put it down to drastic change in diet.

thanks all:thumbup1:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

roberts1974 said:


> hi guys just to let u know this was just a freak spurt as ive only gained two pounds this week so ill put it down to drastic change in diet.
> 
> thanks all:thumbup1:


That's still too much weight to gain in a week. You're getting fat mate!


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

AlasTTTair said:


> That's still too much weight to gain in a week. You're getting fat mate!


 so do u think i should drop some carbs out of my diet


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

roberts1974 said:


> so do u think i should drop some carbs out of my diet


That'd probably be the way to go mate, and throw out the scale while you're at it. If you keep shooting for 2lbs a week, in 7 weeks you'll be a full stone heavier. In 7 weeks naturally you can gain maybe 1-2lbs of muscle. So you're gaining 5-6lbs of fat for fcuk all and you'll just get fat and have to diet it all off! Why?


----------

